# 1.4 Turbo 2014 Cruze Drop in K&N Filter



## CruzinTheMitten (Feb 5, 2014)

What's up Cruzin people. I just recently purchased a 2014 cruze 1.4t 6 MT. My question is what can I do to hear the spool better? I can hear it just faintly in at low rpms (1800-2500). What would be a quick mod to hear the spool better. Not looking to do a CAI at the moment. Is a K&N drop filter worth it?? Thanks and happy driving.

-Joe


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Given what's been written here about the oiled cotton filters and the Ecotec 1.4L turbo engine, I'd use something else. Could be grounds for voiding the powertrain warranty. I've been a fan of the K&N dropins for many decades, but I've only used them in NA engines with no problems long term.


----------

